# Here's Some Hardcore mud and Muskeg To Get Your Heart Pumpin



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice looks like fun.......


----------



## Brute and RZR (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice!!! If I were to hit a hole that hard around here I be fixing thing for days.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Glad to see ya joined ostacruiser. I subscribe to ur youtube channel. Love the vids keep em coming. And i forgot i also love that you dont put music on your vids. No music sounds better than a v twin with a pipe


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, you guys really give it! Looks like a blast.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ostacruiser said:


> Monster Mudding SmackDown - YouTube


One day I will ride with you out there.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum dude!!! 

Awesome video as always!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang there is alot of money in that video as far as rides go. Sweet vid for sure


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

That is some pretty nasty stuff. Great film bro.

.




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice video! I think I could set that sound in my bedroom for some thing to sleep to.


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

where is that it looks east coast canada or up north ontario. wicked video though, love the music of a v-twin barking:flames:


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

def a bad a$$ vid wish we had more mud like that round here to play in


----------



## andrew650 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great vid as always osta, the more I watch your vid the more I feel the need to buy a can am haha. One of these days I'll have to take a couple weeks off work and drive out ur way, trails look awesome out there.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

this is in northern saskatchewan ... and i cant wait to head there ... its sweet .. 

oh and welcome to MIMB osta !!!


----------



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys. It was as much fun making it as it looked....lol. This is going to be a crazy spring, if you think there's some good cash in machines in this vid wait till this spring...lol, there are so many of my riding buds upgrading to 2012 1000XT/X-xc Outalnders/Renegades. Stay tuned, I have alot of previously unposted vids to upload, next vid will be an ALL DEEP extravaganza


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

sweet vid has anyone up their tried the new outlaw 2s... i sure wish we had something like that around here..


----------



## ostacruiser (Feb 3, 2012)

muddaholic 09 said:


> sweet vid has anyone up their tried the new outlaw 2s... i sure wish we had something like that around here..


 Nope, they weren't available last fall, and we've been frozen since October, They will be several sets in the muskeg this Spring, I plan on answering the ultimate question....are they better then the King of Skeg Original 29.5"s. One of our riding buds is running all Wide Outlaw 2's with several power adders (full exhaust, pc-V, Cams, Race intake and a full dyno tune)...lol, give the new Gen 2 power train a good test...lol


----------

